# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  ایجاد یک صندوق خصوصی برای موبایل

## delafarin

با سلام 
من در محیط netbeans  یک برنامه ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس نوشتم ولی حالا میخوام یک صندوق خصوصی از طریق برنامه ایجاد کنم که اس ام اس هایی که از طریق برنامه من ارسال و دریافت میشه درون این صندوق بره ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
سوالتو تو فروم java me مطرح کن

----------

